# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Bosch Water Wizard 10P Cannot turn back on

## Sim

Hi there
I am a newby to this site so forgive me if i am not doing something right. I have a Bosch Water Wizard 10P hot water system and due to strong winds the pilot light went out (again....sigh....). But while trying to turn it back on I accidentally pressed the off button and now i cannot turn it back on. I have tried turning it on as per the instructions but the off button wont change and the on button wont budge. Does anyone have any idea on how i can get it working again?
 ..................................................  ..
Crisis averted. Sprayed a little silicon spray into the buttons which loosened them finally allowing the off button to pop out. Was able to then start as normal. Phew! :Smilie:

----------


## Bridget

Thanks so much for your post re your hot water wizard button being stuck. After a maddening  hour inthewindtrying tofixit last night I came across this forum.. I took a can of dw40 to the buttons this morning and bingo! They all came " unstuck" , saving me a plumber call out!!!  And I get to have a hot shower.   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Brilliant.

----------


## brown.debra2

Just having the same exact problem after a massive storm.  Off button stuck down so can't get other buttons to work.  Will go and try your way as I can't afford a plumber.  Wish me luck.  :Confused:      

> Hi there
> I am a newby to this site so forgive me if i am not doing something right. I have a Bosch Water Wizard 10P hot water system and due to strong winds the pilot light went out (again....sigh....). But while trying to turn it back on I accidentally pressed the off button and now i cannot turn it back on. I have tried turning it on as per the instructions but the off button wont change and the on button wont budge. Does anyone have any idea on how i can get it working again?
> ..................................................  ..
> Crisis averted. Sprayed a little silicon spray into the buttons which loosened them finally allowing the off button to pop out. Was able to then start as normal. Phew!

----------

